# ENFJ or INFJ?



## Yellow (Jun 4, 2014)

I answered one of these before, but I felt like I was putting more emphasis on my desire for extroversion? If that makes any sense. Any input on this would be great! roud:

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
The E/I aspect of my type. I've looked into the cognitive functions and can't tell whether I'm a Ni-dom or Fe-dom. I have a high introverted intuition and extroverted feeling. In the key2cognition test, I almost always get INFJ. But in other MBTI tests, I get ENFJ.  I get energized by people and find it important to make friends. I sort of find it hard to see myself as an "Fe-dom" since I don't consider myself that nice. I do take others' feelings into account so much that it contradicts to what I want to do sometimes. I consider myself a shy person, which makes me seem quiet and introverted. I'm also very in my head and have a lot of random thoughts. 

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
I have no idea for now. I just want to find out what my purpose in life is. I would like everyone including myself to just be happy. I yearn for self acceptance within myself and to stop relying on people so much for validation.

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
I feel the finest when I get to interact with others, and am not ignored. When I was younger, I had a strong desire to interact with others but was very shy. I ended up being more withdrawn than I wanted to, and lived in my own head. I use to find it difficult to speak to people, like trying to find the right words. Anyways, when I interact with others it makes me feel happier. 

4) What makes you feel inferior?
Not being able to do a good job like how I usually do, disappointing people, when people are better than me at something (I'm a very jealous person :dry, when I think I have no friends, etc. A lot of things make me feel inferior. I don't like saying this, but I feel like a lot of petty external things make me feel inferior :/.

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
I think about what I want, what others want, how it will affect people, and the pros and cons. When I make decisions and it contradicts with what others want, I'll try to find common ground so we can both be happy. Other peoples' opinions really do affect what I want to do and confuses me though. I'm a very indecisive person that often relies on peoples' opinions. :mellow:

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
When I work on a project, my emphasis is on the finished product. I do like to have control of the outcome. More often than not if it doesn't turn out like how I imagined it, I'll get depressed about it. I'll feel like I didn't carry out my idea properly.

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?
I've had a lot of fun when I'm just hanging out with friends and we're laughing.

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
When I want to learn something new, I usually search about it and learn more about it. Then if I feel like I'm ready to actually try it, I'll do it.

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
I'm not very organized and I guess this made me doubt whether I was a Perceiver rather than a Judger. I'm messy, but I also feel organized in a way.

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
I judge new ideas by seeing the principles behind it. 

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
I find harmony by making sure everyone is doing okay. I can tell when someone is feeling down, but I usually don't confront them about it unless they're close friends. I would want to confront them if they were anyone, but I know it would make them uncomfortable if I didn't know them very well. I also don't want to put people on the spot, so it all depends on the situation and the people in it.

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
If I'm with friends I usually don't think before speaking. I do think when I am speaking in certain situations like in a classroom when we're having discussions. Since I don't want to blurt out something that could possibly turn into something weird. I like groups where my opinion is valued, so it depends on the group of people. One-on-ones are okay too. I like groups better though if we're talking about the size of friends. 

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
I don't jump into action right away. I think a lot about my decisions before I actually act on it. I guess action speaks more than words, but I don't completely agree or understand it. For example, sometimes I wrongly assume a friend doesn't like me or is mad at me. This happens a lot because I tend to overthink or misinterpret situations, people, and their actions. 

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
It depends on what my friends are going to do and the people there. I'll probably go with them though.

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
When I'm stressed out I get really depressed and feel like everyone hates me. I become extremely withdrawn and am just filled with negativity. I may lash out on someone if they rub me the wrong way. 

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
I dislike inconsiderate, mean, judgmental, and dishonest people. Some people are really shallow and judgmental about others, and they don't have the right to be. 

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
I really like talking about what people dream about for the future. What they want to do in life interests me. I also like talking about feelings. I like to know how other people feel in certain situations and why they feel that way. It's interesting to me.

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life
I pay the least attention to family problems, people I dislike, and sometimes myself. I've made an effort to pay attention to myself, but when I'm with people I feel like I pay more attention to them. 

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
My friends perceive me as a nice, weird, and funny person. There is nothing wrong about their perception. They would never say I'm mean or dishonest.

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? 
I usually feel like talking to someone, but my close introverted friends don't usually feel like it. :frustrating: I'll probably watch one of my favorite TV shows, draw, dance, and then at night I'll probably skype with my best friend(s).


----------



## KCfox (Mar 4, 2014)

Well, judging isn't necessarily a process of making things consistent, it's more to do with being thinker minded, as those who are energised by the use of systemisation are drained by chaos. Judging functions Te, Ti, Fe and Fi are all about how cognitive information is checked up against objective and subjective information models (T/F are both logical forms of process and regarding a boolean like (true/false) expression for the validation of perceived data in and outside of the mind so to speak) everyone has a judging function function in their dom/aux position.

I'm seeing both Fi and Fe in your post, but I can see little Te to go with Fi.
The question is, Si or Ni? Though, I can see this actualising sense of wonder in terms of the self which I believe to be Ti coming out and I get this sense of Ni just present, how much you contrast to Ne and then I feel like you are an INFJ.


----------



## Yellow (Jun 4, 2014)

KCfox said:


> Well, judging isn't necessarily a process of making things consistent, it's more to do with being thinker minded, as those who are energised by the use of systemisation are drained by chaos. Judging functions Te, Ti, Fe and Fi are all about how cognitive information is checked up against objective and subjective information models (T/F are both logical forms of process and regarding a boolean like (true/false) expression for the validation of perceived data in and outside of the mind so to speak) everyone has a judging function function in their dom/aux position.
> 
> I'm seeing both Fi and Fe in your post, but I can see little Te to go with Fi.
> The question is, Si or Ni? Though, I can see this actualising sense of wonder in terms of the self which I believe to be Ti coming out and I get this sense of Ni just present, how much you contrast to Ne and then I feel like you are an INFJ.


Thanks for replying :happy:! Your explanation of judging makes a lot of sense. I do think I use more Ni than Si definitely. I've thought about whether or not I was an INFP, just because I thought at one point I could be some sort of dominant feeler. But that's not possible since I tend to use more Fe and Ni. 

When I test, my thinking functions are my lowest (which is really bad). Even my Se is higher than my Ti. :frustrating: I guess I just got confused because my Fe is sometimes shown as higher than my Ni, then Se and Ti. So I sorta thought I was an ENFJ or something. 

Well considering all the points you made though, I'm probably an INFJ.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

How much of your life is all about people?

That's the primary difference between my ENFJ friend and I. She is ALL ABOUT PEOPLE, ALL THE TIME. Her first reaction to anything is PEOPLE. She loved "Frozen" because now little albino girls will have a Disney princess with white hair! (That thought never occurred to me.) She constantly thinks about people and caters herself to them, to the point that it can stifle her own creativity. We're both writers -- the difference is I've written 7 books and indie published half of them; she is still working on her books, because she is so much more fearful of insulting someone / misrepresenting a people group than I am. My Ni vision sees the goal and torpedoes toward it; hers is buried under the weight of people-related concerns. She can't fathom being me, because she can't imagine valuing her vision more than her audience.


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

What you wrote reminds me of my ENFJ friend, but that's on a purely subjective level. You're definitely an NFJ! XD
You might be an ambivert. It's also possible for you to be a social extrovert (prefer spending lots of time with other people) and still be an INFJ because your thinking process is more inwardly focused.
In the end, mbti is meant to help you understand your personality, not define it, so I'd suggest that you go with whatever type you feel most comfortable with. 

You might have seen this link before, but I think it's pretty accurate: INFJ vs. ENFJ | Prelude Character Analysis



Yellow said:


> 15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
> When I'm stressed out I get really depressed and feel like everyone hates me. I become extremely withdrawn and am just filled with negativity. I may lash out on someone if they rub me the wrong way.


Take a look at this link about mbti 'loops', which describes how different types behave under stress: http://personalitycafe.com/articles/25205-dominant-tertiary-loops-common-personality-disorders.html
Do you identify more with the Fe-Se loop or the Ni-Ti loop?


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

The K2C often will pick up the auxiliary as "strongest". A dominant function often becomes "unconscious" in a way (though it's supposed to become the most "conscious") because you're so used to it, you don't notice it as a particular function. The auxiliary is the "parent" function, so may come to mind when the K2C asks you questions in terms of what you DO.

You may be ENFJ, from the stuff you said. I don't know where you got the 20 questions from, but they look like they were designed to flush out the ego's dominant world view, and it matches Fe:


1) considering yourself "nice". NFJ is different among all the other Feeling types, because it is "directive", meaning task-focused on a social interaction level. This is from the Interaction Styles theory. ENFJ is "In Charge", which is basically the old Choleric temperament, which is the one most known for not always being "nice". They are aggressive (E) and often critical (NJ or ST). So the NFJ's are most "enigmatic" in that regard (and the NTP's are in an opposite way), so you shouldn't go on being "nice". Fe is not necessarily about being "nice"; it just means that you make your interpersonal decisions based on an external standard, and extraverting a judgment always has a critical edge to it (unlike more preferred forms of Fi which tries to treat everyone as the ego wants to be treated).

2) ("yearn for in life") Sounds like NF in general. And don't know your age, but sounds like an Fe dom. who's gone through life trying to please others, but coming to realize that's not always beneficial. (My wife is going through this).

3) ("finest in life") Fe-sounding focus
4) sounds like inferior T
5) sounds like Fe
6) "Control over the outcome" is a feature of the In Charge Interaction Style. (INFJ is "Chart the Course", and is more into the process of moving things along, than the outcome).
7) (a lot of fun) sounds like any E+F perspective
8) Might be Ti.
9) J/P is not necessarily about being "organized". It seems the SJ's would most fit the stereotype of being organized (though I've seen some glaring exceptions), and they're the dominant type (at least in the West), but that comes from their internalized concrete focus. (Strong sense of how tangible things int he world things should be). NJ's, since they are more abstract focused, won't be as much ofcused on organizing the tangible world, though their extraverted Jugment will make them that way when they need to be.
10) This indicates Ti as being in the ego-syntonic quadrant.
11) sorting Fe vs Fi, and definitely Fe for you
12) This is sorting extraversion, and you would fall on the E side, though tempered by it being Fe, which restrains it as far as trying not to be out of harmony with the group.
13) I would think this is about cooperative vs pragmatic, and NF is cooperative (slower to self-initiated action, because it has to be "right", rather than simply "working").
14) Sounds like Fe and NF
15) could be anyone, though the way you say it sounds like it could indicate Fe, and the "lash out" part sounds Choleric.
16) Sounds like Fe (I would think Fi might be slower to make that judgment, because it will try to infer from within why the people are like that. With Fe, it's the external standard they are failing (the "right"), so they are quickly judged negatively. This is an example of how Fe can be more directive or less "nice" than Fi).
17) Sounds like Ni as auxiliary "parent" to others, and again, Fe.
18) Again, sounds like you're trying to expand from a lifetime of Fe "others" focus.
19) The Fe would still, overall, give off a "nice" impression to others (even though though you may feel otherwise inside), and the "weirdness" from Ni.
20) Sounds like Fe, and like with my wife, they're often drawn to introverts, but have trouble getting the response from them.


----------



## Yellow (Jun 4, 2014)

angelcat said:


> How much of your life is all about people?
> 
> That's the primary difference between my ENFJ friend and I. She is ALL ABOUT PEOPLE, ALL THE TIME. Her first reaction to anything is PEOPLE. She loved "Frozen" because now little albino girls will have a Disney princess with white hair! (That thought never occurred to me.) She constantly thinks about people and caters herself to them, to the point that it can stifle her own creativity. We're both writers -- the difference is I've written 7 books and indie published half of them; she is still working on her books, because she is so much more fearful of insulting someone / misrepresenting a people group than I am. My Ni vision sees the goal and torpedoes toward it; hers is buried under the weight of people-related concerns. She can't fathom being me, because she can't imagine valuing her vision more than her audience.


Well I'm not exactly sure if my life is all about people. I definitely do love people and tend to count on people for validation. I feel bored without people. 
I loved Frozen too! I loved the animation and the story behind it. :happy: I loved how the story's plot showed "true love" as "sister's love." It teaches little girls that they don't need a man to be happy. Or at least that's how I interpreted it. 

I can relate a lot to your ENFJ friend! I have this weird fear of offending someone. I also have a fear of people's opinions on me cause I don't know if it's good or bad.


----------



## Yellow (Jun 4, 2014)

Ummon said:


> What you wrote reminds me of my ENFJ friend, but that's on a purely subjective level. You're definitely an NFJ! XD
> You might be an ambivert. It's also possible for you to be a social extrovert (prefer spending lots of time with other people) and still be an INFJ because your thinking process is more inwardly focused.
> In the end, mbti is meant to help you understand your personality, not define it, so I'd suggest that you go with whatever type you feel most comfortable with.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure which loop I can relate to more :frustrating:. I thought once I was in a Ni-Ti loop because I became really critical of others at one point, since I felt that they were ignoring me/being mean to me? I think I can relate to the Fe-Se loop. There were a couple times were I was really sensitive to what others said to me. I would assume that they were being rude. I'm not really sure about these loops, but that's how I interpreted it. As for the INFJ vs ENFJ analysis, I've looked into it before and I can relate to both.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Yellow said:


> I can relate a lot to your ENFJ friend! I have this weird fear of offending someone. I also have a fear of people's opinions on me cause I don't know if it's good or bad.


I think all higher-up Fe-users feel that way. I don't like offending them either, but am much less crushed if I do than she is. 

Do you use more Se (taking action, enjoying the moment, seeking out pleasurable experiences) or Ti (analyzing things in-depth)?

Have you ever had an "in the grip" experience? INFJs under intense stress fall back into their inferior Se -- we over-eat, over-spend, refuse to do anything or be productive, marathon television shows senselessly, etc. For an ENFJ, the inferior grip experience has to do with questioning yourself endlessly, over-analyzing every decision you have ever made, etc.


----------



## Yellow (Jun 4, 2014)

Eric B said:


> The K2C often will pick up the auxiliary as "strongest". A dominant function often becomes "unconscious" in a way (though it's supposed to become the most "conscious") because you're so used to it, you don't notice it as a particular function. The auxiliary is the "parent" function, so may come to mind when the K2C asks you questions in terms of what you DO.
> 
> You may be ENFJ, from the stuff you said. I don't know where you got the 20 questions from, but they look like they were designed to flush out the ego's dominant world view, and it matches Fe:


I got it from one of threads here on "What's my personality type?"



Eric B said:


> 1) considering yourself "nice". NFJ is different among all the other Feeling types, because it is "directive", meaning task-focused on a social interaction level. This is from the Interaction Styles theory. ENFJ is "In Charge", which is basically the old Choleric temperament, which is the one most known for not always being "nice". They are aggressive (E) and often critical (NJ or ST). So the NFJ's are most "enigmatic" in that regard (and the NTP's are in an opposite way), so you shouldn't go on being "nice". Fe is not necessarily about being "nice"; it just means that you make your interpersonal decisions based on an external standard, and extraverting a judgment always has a critical edge to it (unlike more preferred forms of Fi which tries to treat everyone as the ego wants to be treated).
> 
> 2) ("yearn for in life") Sounds like NF in general. And don't know your age, but sounds like an Fe dom. who's gone through life trying to please others, but coming to realize that's not always beneficial. (My wife is going through this).


Ohh that makes a lot of sense!
I'm going to be a senior in high school soon. :happy: I've been guilty of being a people pleaser. Ever since I found MBTI, I've learned that I should also focus on myself.



Eric B said:


> 3) ("finest in life") Fe-sounding focus
> 4) sounds like inferior T
> 5) sounds like Fe
> 6) "Control over the outcome" is a feature of the In Charge Interaction Style. (INFJ is "Chart the Course", and is more into the process of moving things along, than the outcome).
> ...


So I guess I use Fe more?



Eric B said:


> 20) Sounds like Fe, and like with my wife, they're often drawn to introverts, but have trouble getting the response from them.


The majority of my close friends are introverts. I find that at least to me, it's easier to talk to introverts. I feel less judged, but it's hard to get them to do social stuff with me. 

So I guess I'm an ENFJ then?


----------



## Yellow (Jun 4, 2014)

angelcat said:


> I think all higher-up Fe-users feel that way. I don't like offending them either, but am much less crushed if I do than she is.
> 
> Do you use more Se (taking action, enjoying the moment, seeking out pleasurable experiences) or Ti (analyzing things in-depth)?
> 
> Have you ever had an "in the grip" experience? INFJs under intense stress fall back into their inferior Se -- we over-eat, over-spend, refuse to do anything or be productive, marathon television shows senselessly, etc. For an ENFJ, the inferior grip experience has to do with questioning yourself endlessly, over-analyzing every decision you have ever made, etc.


When I feel like I unintentionally offended someone, it kind of haunts my mind. I keep thinking about it for awhile. Then I tell a friend about how I offended someone and ask them for their opinion on it.

What do you mean by "in the grip" experience? I do use Se more than Ti. I feel like I've done a combination of both, but probably Ti more? When I'm stressed out I tend to overthink a lot. I do question myself and over-analyze what stressed me out. I try to reach a conclusion like what happened and why. But I've also refused to do anything productive and have just distracted myself. 
I'm not sure anymore :frustrating:


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

Yellow said:


> Ohh that makes a lot of sense!
> I'm going to be a senior in high school soon. :happy: I've been guilty of being a people pleaser. Ever since I found MBTI, I've learned that I should also focus on myself.


 I was thinking more of a midlife thing, where the dominant perspective begins to run out of steam.
So it's not that; I would say then, probably paying more attention to the internal focus of the auxiliary. "find[ing] out what my purpose in life is" would go along with Ni getting strongeer as auxiliary. BEfore, your ego was more focused on the dominant.



> So I guess I use Fe more?


 It's not really about "using" _more_, The functions aren't really "tools" like that, they're perspectives that are always in the background for everyone; we just pay more attention to some, beginning with the dominant.

So what it seems like is that Fe is what differentiated first (being the ego's main perspective), and then you began paying more attention to the auxiliary.


> The majority of my close friends are introverts. I find that at least to me, it's easier to talk to introverts. I feel less judged, but it's hard to get them to do social stuff with me.


 Easier to talk to, why, because another extravert, while being easy to get to do social stuff, would be so busy trying to talk themselves? 
In any case, opposites will tend to fit together better and thus attract. (Though I know of many introverts who like other introverts because tethey both like quiet so much, and don't want to be bothered with people a lot).


----------



## Yellow (Jun 4, 2014)

Eric B said:


> I was thinking more of a midlife thing, where the dominant perspective begins to run out of steam.
> So it's not that; I would say then, probably paying more attention to the internal focus of the auxiliary. "find[ing] out what my purpose in life is" would go along with Ni getting strongeer as auxiliary. BEfore, your ego was more focused on the dominant.


So would you say I'm an INFJ or ENFJ? I felt more INFJ as a child. 



Eric B said:


> It's not really about "using" _more_, The functions aren't really "tools" like that, they're perspectives that are always in the background for everyone; we just pay more attention to some, beginning with the dominant.
> 
> So what it seems like is that Fe is what differentiated first (being the ego's main perspective), and then you began paying more attention to the auxiliary.
> Easier to talk to, why, because another extravert, while being easy to get to do social stuff, would be so busy trying to talk themselves?
> In any case, opposites will tend to fit together better and thus attract. (Though I know of many introverts who like other introverts because tethey both like quiet so much, and don't want to be bothered with people a lot).


That makes a lot of sense! I did make a conscious decision to focus on my Ni more at one point. I kinda feel like I focus on it too much.
Don't get me wrong extraverts are fine. roud: I have no problem with them. I use to find them hard to talk to since they usually dominated the conversation at times. I have a couple extroverted friends and they're great company. I just found introverts easier to talk to since they're great listeners. (not that extraverts aren't)


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

Yellow said:


> When I feel like I unintentionally offended someone, it kind of haunts my mind. I keep thinking about it for awhile. Then I tell a friend about how I offended someone and ask them for their opinion on it.


I'm INFJ (and also test as ENFJ on online tests), and I do this a lot. I don't think it's connected to being an Fe-dom. I have a good friend who is ENFJ, and she usually doesn't ruminate about things like these because she's able to put them into perspective (eg. does this really have bearing on my social life? Will this really impact my relationships?)



Yellow said:


> When I'm stressed out I tend to overthink a lot. I do question myself and over-analyze what stressed me out. I try to reach a conclusion like what happened and why. But I've also refused to do anything productive and have just distracted myself.


Going by functions, this sounds exactly like the Ni-Ti loop to me. The fact that you aren't doing something productive sounds like inferior Se, as some users have explained in previous posts.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Most likely ISFJ.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

Yellow said:


> So would you say I'm an INFJ or ENFJ? I felt more INFJ as a child.


 I say ENFJ (Fe seems dominant, Ni seems to be developing now). MAny extraverts say they felt introverted whe young, perhaps because of constraints (like parents who did not allow them to express themselves, socialize, etc). When they grow up, their true selves come out more. Still, the Fe will have been prominent in your own self-experience all along (As it seems), whether its desires were fulfilled or not.


> What do you mean by "in the grip" experience?


That's when the inferior function "erupts" so to speak, from being so suppressed, and you often react in a way you don't have total control over. It would tie into what you expressed in #4. Quenk's Was That Really Me (the source of the "grip" concept) describes Ti "grip" moments as "excessive criticism", "convoluted logic", "Compulsive search for truth". The inferior both comes out as poor "uses" of the function, as well as on the other extreme, compensation for its weakness by overdoing it.


----------



## Yellow (Jun 4, 2014)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> Most likely ISFJ.


Why do you think so? I was pretty sure I used Ni and Fe.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Yellow said:


> Why do you think so? I was pretty sure I used Ni and Fe.


Mostly cuz i don't think you give enought info to determine Ni as dom or aux. I do see Fe and some Ti -.-


----------



## Yellow (Jun 4, 2014)

Ummon said:


> I'm INFJ (and also test as ENFJ on online tests), and I do this a lot. I don't think it's connected to being an Fe-dom. I have a good friend who is ENFJ, and she usually doesn't ruminate about things like these because she's able to put them into perspective (eg. does this really have bearing on my social life? Will this really impact my relationships?)
> 
> 
> Going by functions, this sounds exactly like the Ni-Ti loop to me. The fact that you aren't doing something productive sounds like inferior Se, as some users have explained in previous posts.


I use to be sure that Ti was my inferior since my Se always scored higher but now I'm not sure. 



Eric B said:


> I say ENFJ (Fe seems dominant, Ni seems to be developing now). MAny extraverts say they felt introverted whe young, perhaps because of constraints (like parents who did not allow them to express themselves, socialize, etc). When they grow up, their true selves come out more. Still, the Fe will have been prominent in your own self-experience all along (As it seems), whether its desires were fulfilled or not.


It's true that I felt a little restrained as a child since I was extremely shy. 



Eric B said:


> That's when the inferior function "erupts" so to speak, from being so suppressed, and you often react in a way you don't have total control over. It would tie into what you expressed in #4. Quenk's Was That Really Me (the source of the "grip" concept) describes Ti "grip" moments as "excessive criticism", "convoluted logic", "Compulsive search for truth". The inferior both comes out as poor "uses" of the function, as well as on the other extreme, compensation for its weakness by overdoing it.


Thanks for your explanation on the Ti "grip". I've definitely experienced this before. When I'm stressed out I do have this compulsive need to search for the truth. I'll keep thinking about my problem until I've reached a conclusion that I'm fine with.

I'm still confused whether I'm an INFJ or ENFJ. Any other thoughts on this? I just want to know my type so I can stop pondering about it.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

Yellow said:


> I use to be sure that Ti was my inferior since my Se always scored higher but now I'm not sure.


 You can't really type yourself by relative scores, especially unpreferred functions. Type is formed by the dominant and auxiliary only, and by assumption, the others fall into place in reflection of those two, but you can't always expect one to be "stronger" than the other, as measured by a test. Since the unpreferred functions are less conscious, then your answers to the questions tallying them won't be consistent as an indicator of how "strong" it is, because you're not fully aware of it; the test is likely using behaviors to measure it (which are at best clues, not solid indicators of a function). Now that Ti may be starting to come to the surface, and is tied to feelings of inferiority (where Se might be more about "relief" for you), then Ti might be noticeable. All these test can pick up is what you notice, via associated behaviors.
The imporant thing is Fe differentiating first, and then Ni afterward.


----------

